# CONTEST! FREE oil pastel drawing!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am offering a contest for a FREE oil pastel drawing. I bought a set of oil pastels a long time ago and would like to get in a little practice before I begin offering them as commissions. Please, head shots only at this time. 

I will take a look at all the photo submissions tomorrow morning and pick a photo that "speaks" to me. Then I will post the finished drawing and PM the winner for their mailing address so I can ship it out. 

For those who have used oil pastels, what type of paper is best, rough or smooth? Is there a good fixative to seal oil pastel drawings with or does a fixative just ruin them like with soft pastels? 

I need to give commissions a little break and would like to work with new mediums such as the watercolor set I have never opened. Stay tuned for future contests. 

Let the posting begin!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry they're so big! Here's a few pictures I've taken:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mango,
I dont' know if I have any good head shots, but it will be so cool to see what you come up with.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My little guy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, hope one of these guys calls to you.

Alto


















Bert










Ace










Angel










Ace and Angel










Ben


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a few...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my boy Spyder


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

I have a few! Maybe they'll tickle your fancy (is that a saying? haha)



















Playing Peek-a-Boo!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are a few of my horse 

Pocket



















Red



















Squirt









And Charlie 











Sorry for the overload 
I have better quality versions of these as well ^


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW, so many beautiful pictures in here!!! This is going to be a VERY hard decision!


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess I will give it a go. The picture has a person in it, but the horse's head is still pretty clear. 

This is my first horse Justice, who just passed away on the 5th at the age of 38. This is my mom's favorite picture of the two of them together.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll make it harder still.

Mr G










Mr G and Max


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll bite!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this pony has dreadlocks!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha yes he did at that stage! He was out in the paddock and would like to get his mane all tangled up! We sadly had to sell him , he was my first horse...I really miss him


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

muahahahaha


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'll make it harder still.
> 
> Mr G
> 
> ...



OMG Mr G is adorable! Max is handsome as well. What personality you have there! Looks like T.R.O.U.B.L.E to me. HeHe.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is 3 of my beloved boy Apache who passed away this past June after a tragic trail riding accident♥


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Equusketch said:


> For those who have used oil pastels, what type of paper is best, rough or smooth? Is there a good fixative to seal oil pastel drawings with or does a fixative just ruin them like with soft pastels?


Good luck with the oil pastels. I used them several times a long time ago and found them a challenging medium to use but some could do fantastic things with them. If I remember correctly I preferred smooth paper for oil pastels to get them to lay better and just used the Krylon spray on sealant for them.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's some


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

What about the lovely Rex....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v360/Heathercab/IMG_0145.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I can get higher-res, larger copies of these photos.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are mine. =]


Nali by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Tiki2 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny4 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Sunny by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


Johnny2 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG Mr G is adorable! Max is handsome as well. What personality you have there! Looks like T.R.O.U.B.L.E to me. HeHe.



Oh yes he can be indeed! But I still love him. Lets just say before the G Man came here I didn't have to tie any gates closed, now I do.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is Northern Lights my old GP horse. He served me so well in his lifetime and never stopped trying for me. I really miss him.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

His names 2 bits. hes a 4 year old appy. hope you like him


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thought this might be a good one for a challenge ;D Its my dad's mare, Josie, asking for a kiss.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

And we have a winner!!!! Bubba13!!!!

I swear it took longer for me to pick out a photo than it took for me to do the drawing; I'm not kidding. I literally had to narrow it down to my top 5 picks (which in itself was difficult) and just picked at random. 

The interesting thing I have discovered about these pastels is that the drawing looks like crap up close, but when I step back and look at it from far away, I am really happy with the end result. I generally have a bad habit of focusing on making the drawing look perfect up close and sometimes need to step away from it. I am literally looking at the drawing right now from across the room and am very happy. 

Anyway, submitted for your viewing pleasure, Bubba13's gorgeous horse in oil pastels! I will PM you with details in a moment about getting your mailing address.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, awesome, and very gorgeous ('course, it helped that you had a beautiful horse to work with.... :wink! I didn't think there was much of a chance I'd win with all the great photos submitted. Very nice work, especially with the difficult medium of oil pastel!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a great job, :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely job! Congrats Bubba!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Rebel's a great subject, I love his face. He'd have been my pick too (after my own of course :lol


----------



## PaintPastures (Jan 10, 2012)

It is beautiful if you are still accepting photos here is one of my stallion popcorn


----------



## wild (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, if I were you Equus, I would have a really hard time picking ONE!!!!!! goodluck on that!!!!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Beautiful! Rebel's a great subject, I love his face. He'd have been my pick too (after my own of course :lol


 
You know, you've been talking about him and defending him a lot lately.

On a completely unrelated note, want a free crippled fugly grade Paint horse? :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> You know, you've been talking about him and defending him a lot lately.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, want a free crippled fugly grade Paint horse? :lol:


Can't help it, he's got one of those unforgettable faces. If it will make you feel better, I'll pick on him next time. I've got a cripple of my own that already eats my bank account up, so I'll have to pass. :wink:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think he'd like Indiana, is all I'm saying. And I think your pasture pet needs company....it's mean to just have one, isn't it? On that note, I've got a freckly gray I can send you, too....see how generous I am?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Nah, tell him Indiana sucks. Pretty sure I'd have to live in the barn too...DH would kick me out!


----------

